# Older pair of bonded rabbits looking for their forever home



## niki87

*Do the animals have rescue back up?: *Yes
* Location*: Harlow
*Number of animals*: 2
*Type/Breed/Variety:* Mini-lop/Lop
*Sex*: Male and Female
*Age(s): *Approx 3/4 years old
Colours: Black and white/black

* Reason for rehoming:* These are two of four rabbits that came into rescue last year. They were all separate, and I believe they were all ex-breeders. The male has been neutered and these two bonded straight away. They are an unlikely pair as the male is a big bruiser and the female is a tiny mini lop. But they are a happy couple!

*Temperament*: These are friendly and gorgeous rabbits. They are not young rabbits, but they are spritely enough, and the vet agreed they look roughly 3/4 years old. They will obviously need to go together and will be an asset to any household. They have been living outside, but would be OK indoors if given enough space. The adoption process is straightforward, involving a home check, adoption contract and an adoption fee. The homecheck will just be to check you have a hutch/run/space suitable for two rabbits (the bigger the better). These rabbits have been vet checked and castrated while in the rescue. We are asking for a minimum of £40 (for both), but welcome donations higher than this as we are funding ourselves at the moment.

Transport is available. Please get in touch if you are interested as we travel quite a bit...and can probably arrange a "run" to wherever you are

Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.


----------



## niki87

Still looking.


----------



## niki87

I am still looking for these two and it is now urgent. 

I would love to find a permanent home, but I would accept a good rescue/foster place where they follow similar homing procedures as me. 

Please if anyone can help I would really appreciate it. Since opening this rescue I have run out of space. They are not living the full life they deserve. I also have some guinea pigs in need of places. 

Please can anyone help?


----------

